
33 Exceptional Logo Rebranding In 2008 For Your Inspiration - jwilliams
http://www.smashingapps.com/2008/11/13/33-exceptional-logo-rebranding-in-2008-for-your-inspiration.html
======
swombat
Voting up for interest, but not at all convinced that all of those are
"exceptional". Many are just "gradient + shadows + reflections" versions of
their former selves, which may be considered an improvement, but hardly
exceptional. For instance, the HP one is particularly unimpressive - I prefer
the former logo.

~~~
josefresco
Hear, hear!

But seriously folks, swombat is right, some of them changed just for the sake
of changing, and the result is no better than the original. Just more of the
me-too web 2.0 style bandwagon.

------
Angostura
All of these examples appear to have been swiped from the rather excellent

<http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/>

